# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn in benen

## Mieleke1966

Ik heb al maanden pijn in mijn benen. Vooral de bovenbenen doen allebei behoorlijk zeer. Ik zit veel in de auto omdat ik vertegenwoordiger ben. Ook een beetje strakke spijkerbroek kan ik niet verdragen. Het is een soort brandende zeurende pijn. Een beetje moeilijk uit te leggen, maar misschien kent iemand dit verschijnsel.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sefi

Wordt de pijn erger als je op je benen drukt?
Denk je zelf dat het spierprobleem is, of eerder doorbloeding? Hoe voelt het voor jou idee?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mieleke,

Vervelend dat je pijn hebt aan je bovenbenen!
Heb je ook blauwe of rode plekken/vlekken/bultjes?
Heb je hier al lang last van en ben je al bij een huisarts geweest?
Kan zijn dat het een probleem is met spieren of doorbloeding omdat je veel in de auto zit...
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Kan het zijn dat er tijdens het vele zitten een aantal zenuwen wat bekneld raken??
Vraag aub raad aan je arts, niet mee blijven rondlopen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mieleke: Wat akelig voor je....ik denk hetzelfde als Luuss en Agnes....het lijkt wel of je benen afgekneld worden en daardoor de bloeddoorstroming minder goed is....uitkijken en zonodig na de arts gaan, niet mee rondsukkelen, misschien is er een oplossing.. :Embarrassment: ..misschien kun je de stoel anders plaatsen in de auto, iets naar beneden misschien of wat rechter op zitten...kijk eens wat mogelijk is.... :Wink: .
fijn weekend...als je de uit de auto komt dan kun je misschien meteen wat oefeningen doen met je benen... in een vliegtuig is het òòk beter om af en toe de benen te strekken ivm trombose...te lang in èèn en dezelfde houding zitten is slecht voor benen èn rug....hmmm vervelend en pijnlijk dus....Sterkte....

Groetjes Elisa

----------


## koenraadh

Ik ben trambestuurder en dus ook heel de dag zitten, bij het zitten krijg ik steeds hevige pijn in beide benen, ook krampen in een voet. Mijn arts wil de onderrug vastzetten met een plaatje. Aangezien de problemen steeds erger worden ga ik een tweede arts raadplegen.
T'is raar ik volg yoga en ik kan mijn oefeningen keurig uitvoeren zonder pijn, maar zitten is hopeloos geworden. Misschien is artrose die ik heb de boosdoender, een rug vastzetten blijk mijn wel eng.

----------

